# Seerosen ohne Erde/Schlamm halten



## Biotopfan (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Allemiteinander,
Habe von jemandem Rhizomstücke bekommen, der seine Seerosen verkleinert hat... Hab damals die Brocken einfach in den Teich geschmissen und jetzt dümpeln sie an der Wasseroberfläche herum und es kommen überall kleine Seerosenableger mit schönen weißen Wurzeln raus
Es sind mehrere verschiedene Arten und jetzt kommt meine Frage...
Kann ich sie so weiterdümpeln lassen und können sie so auch blühen? 
Bevor ich sie einpflanze und ihnen einen endgültigen Platz gebe, möchte ich gerne wissen, mit wem ich es zu tun habe... Evt. kommen auch welche in meine Töpfe???
Geht das so oder haben sie so überhaupt keine Chance?
Und was mach im Winter mit ihnen? So an der Wasseroberfläche erfrieren sie, oder?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## axel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen ohne Erde/Schlamm halten*

Hallo Biotopfan

Ich würd die Seerose in ein Behälter  mit einem Kies/Lehmgemisch pflanzen und dann auf den Teichgrund versenken .
Besorg Dir noch mineralische Düngekegel , die Du dann vorher noch in den Wurzelbereich steckst .

Lg
axel


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen ohne Erde/Schlamm halten*

Hallo,

die Seerosen brauchen jetzt die gespeicherten Nährstoffe in den Rhizomen auf. Wenn die weg sind, verabschieden sich die Seerosen, denn es kommt nichts mehr nach. Frei im Wasser schwimmend können sie tatsächlich ein paar Blüten produzieren, aber es ist keine dauerhafte Haltungsform sondern ein langsames Sterben. Spätestens im Winter würde das Eis die Seerosen endgültig töten.

Seerosen nehmen die Nährstoffe über ihre Wurzeln auf. Damit sie das können, müssen die Wurzeln in irgendeinem feineren Substrat stehen. Wenn Du ein unbelebtes Substrat verwendest, dann darf es nicht grobkörnig sein, denn Du musst alle Nährstoffe von außen zuführen. Ein Düngekegel in groben Kies geschoben, würde seine Nährstoffe auch ins Wasser abgeben, denn er wird praktisch vollständig von Wasser umspült. Sand oder sandiger Lehm wären dagegen geeignete Substrate.


----------



## JoergK (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen ohne Erde/Schlamm halten*

Hi zusammen,

was ist eigentlich mit der eher grau als braunen, kneteartigen 'Matsche'
in den Verkaufscontainern? Das fühlt sich an, wie Ton beim Töpfern.
Sollte man das entfernen ? Erscheint mir sehr luftundurchlässig  

Hatte das letztes Jahr beim pflanzen dran gelassen, nur in einen größeren Topf mit feinem Kies umgeben und jetzt im Frühjahr zwei Düngekugeln dazugepackt.

Das Ergebnis ist eher spärlich. Vier Blätter und die eine Blüte ist schon wieder verschunden.

Ist's eigentlich schon zu spät, die dieses Jahr noch in vernünftiges Substrat zu setzten ?
Anleitungen hab ich hier ja´genug...

ach ja, geht zum Substrat-anrühren nur Rheinsand, oder kann ich auch unseren roten Mauersand nehmen ? 

Der 'wächst' bei uns in 30cm Bodentiefe...



Gruß Jörg


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen ohne Erde/Schlamm halten*

Hallo, danke für Eure Tips... Dann werd ich sie halt doch einpflanzen(seufz)
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen ohne Erde/Schlamm halten*

Hallo, danke für Eure Tips... Dann werd ich sie halt doch einpflanzen(seufz)
Aber eine Kleine werd ich vom Rhizom lösen und frei schwimmend im Wasser halten Mal sehen, was passiert...Sind ja genug Kleine dran an dem einen Brocken...
Was ich nicht verstehe, ist das die Rizome nicht untergehen...Eigentlich sollte man doch meinen, es liegt in der Natur der Seerosen, wenn ein Stück abbricht, das es dann weitergespült wird um sich dann irgendwo an einem andern Platz wieder im Boden zu verankern und weiterzuwachsen??? Wie soll das gehen, wenn sie schwimmt? In der Natur ist doch auch niemand da, der die Seerosen einpflanzt und wenn sie irgendwo ans Ufer dümpelt und dort Fuß fast, ist es doch die falsche Wassertiefe
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen ohne Erde/Schlamm halten*

Hallo,

die Natur setzt zwei unterschiedliche Strategien ein: 

zur Verbreitung über größere Entfernungen ist der Samen da. Er ist nur eine zeitlang schwimmfähig und sinkt irgendwann auf den Grund. Falls die Bedingungen dort passen, wird er keimen und eine neue Seerosenkolonie begründen.

zur Verbreitung in der nächsten Umgebung ist das Rhizom da. Es kriecht und verzweigt sich dabei und immer neue Pflanzen entstehen so. Manche Seerosen schaffen so einen ganzen Meter im Jahr. Wird ein Rhizom aber aus dem Untergrund gerissen, hat es im Normalfall keine Chance mehr.


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen ohne Erde/Schlamm halten*

Ahso, danke Werner...
Dachte schon, sie macht es wie Krebsscheren und __ Hornkraut und geht vielleicht unter wenn sie im Herbst nichtmehr so viel Sauerstoff produziert und geht dann unter...Hm, aber ein Rhizom assimiliert halt nicht...
Im Aquarium hab ich immer einen Tigerlotus (bzw. rote Seerose) zwischen den Stängelpflanzen. Der produziert einen Ableger nach dem andern  Geht jetzt schon ein paar Jahre so...
Dann hab ich immer Nachschub, weil mir die Tigerlotuse immer im Bodengrund wegfaulen :-(





VG Biotopfan


----------

